# Dw yes or no ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mem*****r Roadster 2.7 Yes or No ?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely yes. But completely laughing-my-ass-off at the swear filter!!!!!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh that's nice.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yes, very nice. Great colour too.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, just not in battleship grey! :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Yes, just not in battleship grey! :thumb:


I think you'll find that's Panzer Grey...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes,looks smart


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Most definitely yes! How to turn an ugly duckling into a swan!

Peter


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh yes please!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Do quite like that!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bloody horrible!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

LeeH said:


> I think you'll find that's Panzer Grey...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Was a tongue in cheek comment! :wall:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Was a tongue in cheek comment! :wall:


Think about it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not for me


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Absolutely yes.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Bit too 70s retro for me. Flares and nylon T-shirts are prerequisites!


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Love the handle on the bonnet!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh yes that looks terrific and not really a bug fan :thumb:


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Yup, looks gorgeous. Mine (now sold sadly) says hi:


----------



## Aarong10000 (Feb 26, 2018)

Just wondering, how can i start my own post thread? Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, looks purposeful


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

LeeH said:


> Think about it....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ooops, water on the brain lol :lol:


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm a yes, but I love Scoobydont's Orange/bronze belter even more!! :thumb:


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hell yes but needs better wheels, something like smoke amg brabus rims.


----------

